# Cornstarch monster



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

has anyone used this in a haunt??!! this is sooo cool!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That is pretty cool.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

that was cool!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know what I was expecting, but it wasn't that, very cool!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

I like the idea, lots, my mind is off in all directions now.

Does anyone know how the stuff is over time? does it split and need re-mixing or does the next power-up fix that?

I'm thinking about a glass/plastic tank idea.. a few speakers (mylar cones, so nice and waterproof, I have some salvaged from old car alarms)

Then applying sound at different levels and timings across them.. may be a total disaster, but then again may look like a very odd lifeform (I'm actually thinking along some kind of ectoplasm prop)

wonder how a strobing led would look?

I'll post back when I've had chance to play, probably by next weekend.

Si


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

It seems to me that moisture would be the biggest problem here, both in keeping the speakers from being damaged, and keeping the corn starch from drying out.

I agree though, this could make a cool prop!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That would be great for an evil witch trying to make a demon come to life from the primordial ooze. Just add some red food colouring.


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

*Someone "Prop" This!*

I love cornstarch:


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

holy crap! thats sweet!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Hahaha! I nearly posted this EXACT same video when I saw it last week and I was like noooo no one would be interested in this would they? I'm far too easily amused I figured.

I wish I sort of knew about that when I did the black light reactive swamp last year, I think I could have found a way to work that in like in a highlighted spot. Now we're doing a carnivale type thing and I have no idea how to prop this, but I want to - if only to amuse myself!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool but now Im hungry for pancakes


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My thighs do that exact same thing when an elephant trumpets.


----------

